# Bc rich 8 string beast



## Adam (Oct 17, 2009)

BC RICH USA HANDMADE 8 STRING BEAST BK ELECTRIC GUITAR on eBay.ca (item 220496556807 end time 16-Nov-09 13:16:45 EST)
Not my thing but nice to see another kind of 8 string.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 17, 2009)

Pretty cool 

I like the original price and the way everybody has too say that the prices luthiers sell their instruments for in europe is so damn expensive 

That's a custom shop guitar, not a one of a kind instrument handmade by one person, it's totally different....

The price on the website: US $3,643.20 instead of US $6,624.00

For that price, I would gladly be happy to offer the US $46.00 shipping to the customer, it should be included in the new price...

Construction: Neck-through
Body wood: Mahogany
Top style: Flat / Beveled
Tuners: Spertzel Locking

Fretboard: Ebony
Inlay: Iron Cross Inlays
Frets: 24 jumbo
Scale: 25.5"
Nut Width: 2 1/4"
Width at 12th fret: 2 3/4"

Bridge: Kahler
Pickups: EMG 808
Color: Gloss Onyx
Retail price: $6624


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 17, 2009)

AHHHHHHHH GASP!!!!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 17, 2009)

Jesus Christ...that definately isn't worth that much.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 17, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Jesus Christ...that definately isn't worth that much.


I agree.
But it still looks awesome!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 17, 2009)

There is also no looking nut which means that the Kahler must be locked down and set to hardtail mode because if not it would play out of tune all the time...

So the whammy they show on the pic is not really functional I'm afraid...

I would hate to have my guitar play out of tune for US $6,624.00


----------



## Adam (Oct 17, 2009)

There are locking sperzels on it though, so it will stay in tune with some light usage.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 17, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> There is also no looking nut which means that the Kahler must be locked down and set to hardtail mode because if not it would play out of tune all the time...
> 
> So the whammy they show on the pic is not really functional I'm afraid...
> 
> I would hate to have my guitar play out of tune for US $6,624.00


Not unless you didn't use the whammy bar jacking it everywhere.
But also Gibson did this to there black explorer last year and he did a review on it. He said when you hit the Kahler without a locking nut. The neck would wave like a flag. literally.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 17, 2009)

Adam said:


> There are locking sperzels on it though, so it will stay in tune with some light usage.



Well yeah, like you say, light usage....

You can't abuse or do crazy dive bombs, locking tuners dont help since the strings go on top of the nut and slides back and forth on the nut, locking tuners wont do anything really.....

I have built an 8 string and a 7 string in the past with a kahler and a regular nut and I garantee they play out of tune if you go crazy diving...


----------



## Edroz (Oct 17, 2009)

25.5 scale for an 8 string?! .

so in addition to the no locking nut, you'll have intonation issues as well as tuning instability. 

at least it will look good hanging up on a wall though...


----------



## Adam (Oct 17, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Well yeah, like you say, light usage....
> 
> You can't abuse or do crazy dive bombs, locking tuners dont help since the strings go on top of the nut and slides back and forth on the nut, locking tuners wont do anything really.....
> 
> I have built an 8 string and a 7 string in the past with a kahler and a regular nut and I garantee they play out of tune if you go crazy diving...



 The idea I guess is to do some fender strat stlye tremolo work, that or they fucked up royal and didnt admit it.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 17, 2009)

Adam said:


> The idea I guess is to do some fender strat stlye tremolo work, that or they fucked up royal and didnt admit it.



 Now country and blues players have a new option


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 17, 2009)

Not a very well thought out guitar either it seems.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 17, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Now country and blues players have a new option



Sorry, had too....


----------



## Adam (Oct 17, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Sorry, had too....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 17, 2009)

Plenty of Carvins have LFRs and no locking nut, agreed that you can't go buck wild with them, but they aren't terrible. As long as the nut is properly shaped, and made of a suitable material it should be fine for light trem and vibrato work. And like you said, it can always be locked down.

As for the 25" scale, a high A would work great for that. 

The price is very high for what you get, and I'm an Ibanez guy!


----------



## Ironberry (Oct 17, 2009)

That guitar looks wrong with a rosewood board.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Oct 17, 2009)

Needs an ebony board, a neck pickup, and a locking nut.

Besides that, 8 strings really suit the beast shape surprisingly well. It's just stupid overpriced . The 25.5" scale doesn't bug me as I'd tune it with a high A.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 17, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I like the original price and the way everybody has too say that the prices luthiers sell their instruments for in europe is so damn expensive
> 
> That's a custom shop guitar, not a one of a kind instrument handmade by one person, it's totally different....
> 
> ...



Ayyyy-MEN! I just don't know why people trip over themselves for what is really a semi-custom from a big name company.  It just makes no sense. Like, in my town we have some really cool authentic mom-and-pop restaurants that struggle, but the minute another Applebee's opens there's a frickin' line around the block.


----------



## JerkyChid (Oct 17, 2009)

BOUT DAMN TIME WE SEE IT!!
This is the prototype they told me they made. Seeing it on ebay and knowing that a lot of people have been fired from BCR lately lets me know 1 thing. The 30 scale one won't happen.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 17, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Ayyyy-MEN! I just don't know why people trip over themselves for what is really a semi-custom from a big name company.  It just makes no sense. Like, in my town we have some really cool authentic mom-and-pop restaurants that struggle, but the minute another Applebee's opens there's a frickin' line around the block.



Proves that people are most comfortable with what's familiar to them. Some people simply tremble at the thought of leaving their familiar comfort zones. It's understandable. 

To some, that guitar represents their dream guitar, and to many of those, the fact that it says B.C. Rich on it means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Oct 17, 2009)

I was like 1 click away from confirming the purchase since music farm gave me a little lower offer, but something told me to get in here to see if someone had posted it and to read comments...

I better not, 3 grand is too much for such little "fail" stuff you pointed

I love beasts, I have 3 (non USA), but 25.5 for an 8 string fails, no locking with a kahler fails, EMG fails, rosewood fails, no neck pickup fails, no tune fails, nahhhhhhhh

I'll see if I can get it for less... no more than 2500, if not I'll pass...


----------



## Dusty201087 (Oct 17, 2009)

I like it, but it definitely isn't something that I would buy, especially not for that much 

I'm not really big on the shape either, I think a V or maybe a flat top Warlock would be awesome though


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't like 8 strings at all but that is the most extreme guitar you could think of buying 

I'd buy it for 2k USD


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 18, 2009)

Sroth Saraiel said:


> I was like 1 click away from confirming the purchase since music farm gave me a little lower offer, but something told me to get in here to see if someone had posted it and to read comments...
> 
> I better not, 3 grand is too much for such little "fail" stuff you pointed
> 
> ...



So you didn't look at the scale, pickups, nut, etc. before thinking of making the purchase?


----------



## Apophis (Oct 18, 2009)

coool, I like it


----------



## ra1der2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ooohh me likey (contemplates selling a few agiles to snag it... anyone interested in some interceptor 825's or 827's  ). If this was a production model at a more reasonable price I'd definitely be all over it.

Scale length isn't an issue as long as it intonates, and the unlocked kahler 8 stays in tune much better than a floyd 7, in my personal experience with them.


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Oct 18, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So you didn't look at the scale, pickups, nut, etc. before thinking of making the purchase?



I did but with the offer and thatI'm such a fan of BC Rich's I was attacked by a compulsive buyer feeling but analyzing all the stuff now is not worth that much


----------



## JerkyChid (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm still pissed at how much of a failure this prototype is 
Yes they made a Beast 8 but they didn't make it right nor how me and Twizted said (30 scale) and no locking nut is just off.

B.C. Rich
"If there's a good idea, we'll fuck it up somehow"

*facepalms*


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 18, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> the fact that it says B.C. Rich on it means absolutely nothing.



Actually yes...

exemple: if you take off "Gibson" from a les paul custom headstock and replace it by "Maison", dont say anything to the guy who will then play it...

Result will be that the guitar will all of a sudden sound completely different and bad, the player will say that its a cheap rip off of a gibson les paul custom and that it does not even compare....

Marketing and psychology have a huge impact on the way players think and are educated, this is one of the reasons why there is so much misconception about ''wood'' in some forums because some players read stuff in magazines because they think its the truth because those big brands have money for their marketing and write that stuff down in order to re educate your brain and have you think in a specific way which targets their market....

For exemple on the description of this US $6,624.00 BC Rich, its only written that the body is mahogany... ?!?!?!!

That's not normal, mahogany does not mean anything, if they sell this guitar for so much, people must know exactly which specie they are talking about...


----------



## Jerich (Oct 18, 2009)

locking nuts....PFFFt!! you all blow it out of proportion you don't need em'. Too much for this guitar tho! and the trem is a Locking model! I hate to get out allen tools for Locking Nuts...


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 18, 2009)

While it's good to see more ERG's in the market and all that, my opinion regarding the Beast shape is that there's a line which radical shapes must not cross, lest they turn into can openers with strings attached. Even though I see the advantages of owning a guitar capable of opening beer bottles on stage, I think I'll pass.


----------



## Ironberry (Oct 18, 2009)

Also, what's up with the 2 brass rollers and the others being steel?


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 18, 2009)

Ironberry said:


> Also, what's up with the 2 brass rollers and the others being steel?



Nothing wrong about that, its an option that you can choose on any Kahler bridge purshase


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 18, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I garantee they play out of tune if you go crazy diving...



To add some proof to my quote... 

Fount a pic of the seven I was talking about!

I dont build this way anymore but this would be the 7 string....

I cant find pics of the 8 anymore


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Guys!

Since it is in flash and is difficult to download, I took screen-shots and in case someone wants them here are the uploaded links :

http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/3614/picture11rn.png
http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/2860/picture3zo.png
http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/6141/picture1elh.png
http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/6669/picture2gx.png
http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/3828/picture10sv.png
http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/122/picture6km.png
http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/2893/picture9uu.png
http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/1311/picture4gv.png
http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/1302/picture8zf.png
http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/9969/picture5sd.png
http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/8898/picture7ve.png


----------



## Randy (Oct 19, 2009)

Holy snap! 

There's so many BC Rich shapes that would look better than the originals, as 8-strings. Methinks.


----------



## Ironberry (Oct 19, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Nothing wrong about that, its an option that you can choose on any Kahler bridge purshase



Never knew that. I guess I learned something today.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 20, 2009)

pressed serial number on the fingerboard... that's really unique


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 20, 2009)

never liked bc rich

correction i liked the eagle.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 20, 2009)

Have to admit that I really loved the older Mockingbirds. Especially when you could get one that used the same embedded brass plate like the old Yamaha SG 3000 to 5000's. Sigh... Georgetown and St. Paul just weren't so kindly...


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Oct 20, 2009)

This is the 2nd 8 string BC Rich I've ever seen. Probably the only non Jazz 8 string BCR to exist. (The Conti tele/meegs Model is the other one i've seen). Being the first one, im guessing that Music Farm custom ordered this to there specs. They get quite a lot of badass custom BCR's in quite often. I think this is a step in the right direction, but you guys are completely right saying that its not up to par. 25.5" scale, no locking nut? come on now. But this was probably the dealer's specs, so maybe it is not BC Rich's fault. I would like to point out I have always been a BC Rich nut. I don't own any now since I switched to all 7s and I miss my BC's. Until HHI took over and started creating garbage such as the Zombie and Virgo(which looks ok as a bass) I loved every single one of their shapes. There wasn't one I didn't think was badass. There are many companies that try to pull off what they did, and they just can't do it. The shapes come out looking like can openers, or a bunch of pointy mess. But BC Rich was the first and so far they're still almost the only ones able to pull it off. Thus far the only other to pull it off is Moser, who basically made BC Rich what it is today anyway.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 20, 2009)

Any reason someone gave me my first _unsigned _neg rep for not liking that BC Rich?


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 20, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Any reason someone gave me my first _unsigned _neg rep for not liking that BC Rich?



 

BTW, You just got a counter rep


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 20, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> BTW, You just got a counter rep



Thanks bro


----------



## Dusty201087 (Oct 20, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Any reason someone gave me my first _unsigned _neg rep for not liking that BC Rich?



You're not supposed to sign neg rep anymore, to prevent people from attacking you basically  (because people are immature). But you will be repped back and you can report it to a mod to get it nullified.

So I'm on topic, does anyone have any pictures of the other BCR 8? I think I've seen it before but I have no idea where or what it was called.


----------



## JerkyChid (Oct 20, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> You're not supposed to sign neg rep anymore, to prevent people from attacking you basically  (because people are immature). But you will be repped back and you can report it to a mod to get it nullified.
> 
> So I'm on topic, does anyone have any pictures of the other BCR 8? I think I've seen it before but I have no idea where or what it was called.


 






Rob Conti signature


----------



## silversurfer911 (Dec 23, 2009)

Well guys the beast is mine since today.....
it should come over here before yearend (at least i Hope).
After all these speculations I will let you know about the kahler and tuning issue, my guess for no locking nut is that it might have not fit with the F# string, there are locking nuts on other 7strings BCs.
As a matter of fact I hesitated quite long between this 8 and another 7s currently on ebay, but the kahler and emg 808 inspired me more confidence than the floyd and Dimarzio HBs!
Concerning the scale you guys are probably right, but it should intonate correctly and for the use I will make out of it it should not be much of a problem, as it will spend most of its time hanging on a wall, among 20 other high end axes... I am planning to use it on 2 or 3 songs max.
Take it easy and wishing all a happy Xmas!!!


----------



## Ironberry (Dec 23, 2009)

silversurfer911 said:


> Well guys the beast is mine since today.....
> it should come over here before yearend (at least i Hope).
> After all these speculations I will let you know about the kahler and tuning issue, my guess for no locking nut is that it might have not fit with the F# string, there are locking nuts on other 7strings BCs.
> As a matter of fact I hesitated quite long between this 8 and another 7s currently on ebay, but the kahler and emg 808 inspired me more confidence than the floyd and Dimarzio HBs!
> ...



Well, congrats!

Do tell us what it's like when you get it, and post more pics.


----------



## silversurfer911 (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes I will post test drive and more pictures for sure!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 24, 2009)

silversurfer911 said:


> Well guys the beast is mine since today.....
> it should come over here before yearend (at least i Hope).
> After all these speculations I will let you know about the kahler and tuning issue, my guess for no locking nut is that it might have not fit with the F# string, there are locking nuts on other 7strings BCs.
> As a matter of fact I hesitated quite long between this 8 and another 7s currently on ebay, but the kahler and emg 808 inspired me more confidence than the floyd and Dimarzio HBs!
> ...




Kahler make an 8 string lock nut and it works great for the low F# Apparently.

Congrats on the purchase, you definitely got a unique axe on the way


----------



## Internection (Dec 24, 2009)

after owning a BC rich Ive lost pretty much all respect for that company. but thats just me. it looks insane though


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 24, 2009)

Internection said:


> after owning a BC rich Ive lost pretty much all respect for that company. but thats just me. it looks insane though



Did you own a POS Bronze/NJ series, or a "Real" B.C. Rich?


----------



## Galleon (Aug 25, 2014)

Well gentlemen, I'm the owner of this lady now. In regards to the intonation issues, being 25.5" I tried a few things, all worked, but were subjective to what I wanted. First solve was thicker gauge, minimum of .074 on the F#. Wasn't bad, but wasn't my cup of tea. Second idea was to (which this may bother some of you) change the tuning, going for B E A D G B E A, giving it a high A. I've found this is extremely fun to work with. In any case, it's a very comfortable guitar all round.

The only part that sucked was UPS damaging it and denying liability, but hey, they're known for that.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Aug 26, 2014)

Wish I was around to see this thread originally.

The link to the old ad no longer works, can you post pics of the guitar?


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes, if you're going to necrobump you must supply pics! Rules of the forum.... 


Rev.


----------



## zombieritual (Sep 2, 2014)

i'd love to see this too! my main 6 for the last 10 years has been a trans blue beast and i always wondered how it would be as an 8 string!


----------



## axiomIII (Sep 12, 2014)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/279098-11-string-advice.html


----------



## Galleon (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey boys, 

Sorry for the late reply! Never got notifications to the replies. I ended up fitting her with a BKP Nailbomb Alnico and gauge of 054-008 in BEADGBEA, here she is in all her glory!








Imgur sucks, had to resize both pictures like 4 times to get them to upload.

Also @Zombie, maaaan, it took too long to find another trans blue NJ when I sold my first, glad I got it back, they're sexy.

Thanks!

EDIT: The pics were taken with a 074 set on


----------



## Toejam (Jan 23, 2015)

Man, that's killer! What kind of damage was done to it?


----------



## House74 (Jan 23, 2015)

OH MY GOD......


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 24, 2015)

Toejam said:


> Man, that's killer! What kind of damage was done to it?



Looks like they broke a horn off the headstock for starters.


----------



## Galleon (Jan 28, 2015)

Toejam said:


> Man, that's killer! What kind of damage was done to it?



Well man, this should about sum it up.


----------



## Galleon (Jan 28, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Looks like they broke a horn off the headstock for starters.



Eyerp. The chips are back in place and it just needs to be touched up, the minor scar it left is still visible.


----------



## Toejam (Jan 29, 2015)

Ouch. That's a bummer.


----------

